# red light stays on when not recording?



## patonenow (Jul 22, 2005)

Is it normal for all my D*tivo's to not be recording or downloading anything and no suggestions ever turned on but red lights stay on?
Just noticed today and last update was this morning early. Did hard resets on them all but no difference. Everything else seems to work ok.
UPDATE:
By going into satellite strength and checking it when you tell it stops recorders and it did. BUT NO explanation of why it did that and had r10's for 2 years and no problems. AND hard drives are fine. Wonder if it could be flaky updates in last batch? Unless more persons notice problem must be something else just on mine.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought Suggestions default to being 'on' instead of 'off'. Did you confirm that Suggestions are indeed off?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The red light staying on happens every now and then. A simple restart/reboot will fix it, as you found out. 

There are many little annoyances that are fixed by a restart/reboot.


----------



## patonenow (Jul 22, 2005)

YES, suggestions ARE OFF.
Thanks JIM but the funny thing is usually the hard resets fix most things. But they didn't on mine but by going the check satellite strength route it did. So I guess I will file under strange and unexplained things.


----------

